

Gen. Michael Hayden: I'd also thought of nominating Mr. Snowden [for a hit list] - fejr
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/10/ex-nsa-chief-jokes-about-hunting-down-snowden-advocates-targeted-killings/

======
bonemachine
Wherein Hayden nominates himself for conspiracy to the premeditated homicide
of a U.S. national living on foreign soil.

I just hope that before he's convicted (and if necessary, extradited) he is
able to enjoy the rights to due process that he so openly seeks to deny his
would-be victims.

------
malgorithms
Is there a clear distinction between an "assassination" and a "targeted
killing of enemy combatants"?

